# IUI success rate question



## floofymad

Hi, :flower:
We're currently on last cycle of clomid and thinking IUI might be suggested.
I've seen lots of people in the unexplained category been told to try this first, however aren't the chances of it working only about a 10% success rate?

If so, what is the point in it? Isn't that lower than trying naturally?... 

Also, Why is it lower than the chances of trying naturally?...shouldn't it be higher? :shrug:

Thanks
Floof


----------



## hollyw79

floofymad~ I've heard quite a few different answers on this- Usually success rates are about 20-25% if there are problems which means you have an equal shot sort of to those not taking anything or needing anything. My doctor said if you have known issues- it's lower- but for unexplained fertility- up to 40% success rate. No matter what- an IUI is going to help your chances- it puts the best of the best sperm right up where they need to be- they don't need to travel and are not being dragged down by excess fluid- that right there increases your odds. Usually a doc does Clomid in conjunction with an IUI bc Clomid dries up your CM and can actually in some ways DECREASE your odds of getting pregnant without the IUI. My doctor was very optimistic about my DH and I even though he had a slightly low sperm count and low morphology. Clomid and IUI worked on the 1st try for us thankfully- but very sadly- I just miscarried at 7 weeks :cry: It's been very hard- but I will UNDOUBTEDLY do Clomid/IUI if we don't get preggo on our own within 3 cycles. Best of luck dear!


----------



## Flake-y

Hey...

I think everyone's opinion of IUI is very different, & every clinic will give you different odds too!

In my case, I wish we hadn't bothered with our 2 IUIs, as when we eventually did IVF, the sperm wasn't binding to the egg properly, so IUI would probably never have worked for us. Although that's not something that could have been picked up without doing IVF.

Certainly the IUI does put the best sperm into the right place, although with unexplained infertility, the problem might not be solved by doing the IUI same as what we discovered. Think that's why the odds are so low with IUI & unexplained (my clinic is 10%), cause the problem might be caused by something that IUI can't fix. Although it might not be, & might work first time! There's no way of knowing.

Wishing you all the best of luck with whatever you do though.


----------



## floofymad

Thank you Hollyw and Flake-y

We're classed as unexplained, but I have stage 3 endo. They state that it shouldn't be affecting our fertility cause it's not on my ovaries or tubes. 
Good luck to both of you x


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

I have PCOS, although I do not have any of the side effects associated with the disease. Which if I hadn't had a blood test they would have never known what was wrong with me. Shockingly enough, my last blood test (in January) came back completely normal -- although the doctor informed me that this doesn't mean I don't still have PCOS. Fertility is a confusing subject ... I think that's because our bodies can change month to month for no reason. It would explain why some people can go years TTC and then all of a sudden get pregnant. 

I believe in giving IUI a shot. Some people just need an extra boost! For me, I don't think it's PCOS that has stopped me from becomming pregnant. I am convinced it's because of two things: tilted Uterus (therefore hard to get to) and possible volitile enviroment for the sperm. I believe the sperm die before finding the opening. 

In this case, IUI is a blessing. In 2008, after 6 long depressing years of TTC, I got pregnant after 2 IUI's. It was literally the 2nd month of trying through that clinic. Another thing is ... IUI is cheap in comparison to IVF. I say give it a shot ... at least a couple times :) Good luck! Sorry for the novel :)

PS- Injectibles can increase your odd's of getting pregnant up to 30%. Also, Femara is MUCH gentler than Clomid.


----------



## floofymad

Thanks PCOSMomtoOne,
What does Femara do?..
Clomid is killing me for 2 weeks a month, so will ask about that.
Wonder what they'll say my chances are with endo and IUI?...


----------



## Flake-y

Femara does the same as clomid, but with less side-effects, ie doesn't dry up the cm. I had it for both my IUIs & had no side-effects whatsoever!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

floofymad said:


> Thanks PCOSMomtoOne,
> What does Femara do?..
> Clomid is killing me for 2 weeks a month, so will ask about that.
> Wonder what they'll say my chances are with endo and IUI?...

Femara is a DREAM compared to Clomid and they do the EXACT same thing. I took Clomid for a year before switching fertility doctors and he recommended Femara. WHAT A RELIEF! The worst thing I notice is a smidge of a headache. When I was on Clomid ... I could list 20 side effects.


----------



## babyfever27

Hi floofymad,

I stage 3 endo as well and am now on IUI #3. I have used clomid for all of the cycles also. I live in southern california and my RE is very well recommended and he insists that clomid has a better success rate than femara in conjunction with iui. So I decided to try clomid once more even with the side effects... I am using repronex as well day 9, 11,and 13 also.

I am now on CD11 and will be doing my IUI on 2/28 or 3/1...

Good luck to all!


----------



## crystal443

Hiya,

I'm classed as unexplained as well and we were told to skip IUI altogether and go straight to IVF. We were given a 5% chance of IUI working for us and we were also told the reason the percentage is low is because I am unexplained meaning I ovulate and everything works fine so the only thing IUI does is put the washed sperm into my uterus which TBH doesn't do me a lot of good.

Just ask alot of questions when your being given different options, we were told we could try 2-3 cycles of IUI if we wanted to but chances were slim it would work. We'll be going ahead with IVF in March or April and have been told we would have a great chance of getting pregnant. The problem with Unexplained is that there are no clear answers...good luck with it all!!


----------



## moochacha

I think the success rate depends on a few factors from the couple undergoing the IUI, like sperm, egg quality, tubes, age, lifestyle and environment choices etc. 

DH and I are probably going to skip IUI and go straight for IVF next year.


----------



## floofymad

Thanks very much everyone. Lots of factors to think about! x


----------



## looknomore

hey floofymad- just to point out- Clomid is not suggested for endo and causes it to flare up making things worse. Letrozole is suggested for women with Endo. And if u have endo its not unexplained. Stage 3/4 endo definitely has an impact on fertility even if its not on tubes/ovaries. Women with endo have higher NK killer cells, prostaglandins and immune issues which hamper fertility. The impact of endo on fertlity is so complicated that its not understood my most OBs.

I think u should move to IUI though IVF works best with endo stage3/4

xx


----------



## floofymad

looknomore said:


> hey floofymad- just to point out- Clomid is not suggested for endo and causes it to flare up making things worse. Letrozole is suggested for women with Endo. And if u have endo its not unexplained. Stage 3/4 endo definitely has an impact on fertility even if its not on tubes/ovaries. Women with endo have higher NK killer cells, prostaglandins and immune issues which hamper fertility. The impact of endo on fertlity is so complicated that its not understood my most OBs.
> 
> I think u should move to IUI though IVF works best with endo stage3/4
> 
> xx

Hey, 
Thanks for your reply. 
I've read and heard that I shouldn't be taking Clomid. FS said it could make things worse but suggested I take it anyway! Finished 3rd round and not going to take any more. I'm highly frustrated about the endo and fertility thing. FS says we're unexplained. Won't take into account my endo. They are claiming it's not on the 'important bits' so therefore no problem. How do I convince them that it could be the problem?... :dohh:


----------



## seoj

It really just depends on your specific situation... we were told we had about 10% chance initially (due to age and possible issues)- but after my Clomid challenge and the u/s to check my # of follicles (much lower than "normal")- we were told we had about 1/2 the chance with any fertility help. So really, only 5% for IUI. 

BUT, it felt right for us to at least give it a few tries- and low and behold, against all odds, we conceived the 2nd cycle!!!!! 

Just listen to your gut. If it's saying to try, then it might be worth a shot. But if you want the better odds- IVF would be the highest. I really didn't feel 5% was it for us- honestly, I felt like naturally wasn't working at all, so why wouldn't IUI and Clomid give us much higher odds? Regardless of what the fertility specialists told us. They know their stuff for sure... but each situation can be so unique. 

Really, it only takes that ONE good egg and ONE good sperm!!!! 

Best of luck to you hun!!!! Hope whatever path you chose gets you that BFP soon!!!


----------



## Swepakepa3

PCOSMomToOne said:


> floofymad said:
> 
> 
> Thanks PCOSMomtoOne,
> What does Femara do?..
> Clomid is killing me for 2 weeks a month, so will ask about that.
> Wonder what they'll say my chances are with endo and IUI?...
> 
> Femara is a DREAM compared to Clomid and they do the EXACT same thing. I took Clomid for a year before switching fertility doctors and he recommended Femara. WHAT A RELIEF! The worst thing I notice is a smidge of a headache. When I was on Clomid ... I could list 20 side effects.Click to expand...

Seeing your information gives me hope....I am classified as unknown inferitility and i am stating Femara and IUI this cycle and after reading others opinion on IUI i stated getting nervous, but i'm glad to see you got a :BFP: on femara and IUI on the first try!! I hope I has as much sucess as you did!!


----------



## MrsCompass

hollyw79 said:


> floofymad~ I've heard quite a few different answers on this- Usually success rates are about 20-25% if there are problems which means you have an equal shot sort of to those not taking anything or needing anything. My doctor said if you have known issues- it's lower- but for unexplained fertility- up to 40% success rate. No matter what- an IUI is going to help your chances- it puts the best of the best sperm right up where they need to be- they don't need to travel and are not being dragged down by excess fluid- that right there increases your odds. Usually a doc does Clomid in conjunction with an IUI bc Clomid dries up your CM and can actually in some ways DECREASE your odds of getting pregnant without the IUI. My doctor was very optimistic about my DH and I even though he had a slightly low sperm count and low morphology. Clomid and IUI worked on the 1st try for us thankfully- but very sadly- I just miscarried at 7 weeks :cry: It's been very hard- but I will UNDOUBTEDLY do Clomid/IUI if we don't get preggo on our own within 3 cycles. Best of luck dear!


I WANT YOUR DOCTOR!!!! Hahahaha .. He/she sounds soooo positive. I wish they were all like that.


----------



## CanAmFam

>We're currently on last cycle of clomid and thinking IUI might be suggested.?<

im wondering if your clomid cycles were monitored (ultrasound to see if the clomid was doing its job.)


i do wonder how many people out there are on clomid unmonitored and feel like crap every month when they dont conceive naturally. clmoid is supposed to be magical, right?

ive been through 3 months of monitoring on high dose, 7 day clomid, along with other drugs to help get the clomid to work.... and the ultrasounds have shown my ovaries identical as to how they were prior to any treatment. 


just wondering if your ovaries and follies were monitored and if all of your months still didnt work. that might change what the doctor plans to do/does. 

my doctor will only do 4 months of clomid tops due to risk factors, so this is our last go. id kill for a chance to actually get to be able to try IUI this month ><, even if the % rate isnt/may not be what natural would be!


ive been told that it is near identical chances to naturally trying (18-21%). id say like everyone else that it has to do with your factors going into it, but for us i feel it can only help since i do not get eggs to grow or release because of my PCOS.

good luck to you!


----------



## floofymad

Thanks Canamfam, 
No we weren't monitored at all. No bloods or scans or anything. Was back at FS today with no good news. It's in my journo if you wanna read.


----------



## floofymad

looknomore said:


> hey floofymad- just to point out- Clomid is not suggested for endo and causes it to flare up making things worse. Letrozole is suggested for women with Endo. And if u have endo its not unexplained. Stage 3/4 endo definitely has an impact on fertility even if its not on tubes/ovaries. Women with endo have higher NK killer cells, prostaglandins and immune issues which hamper fertility. The impact of endo on fertlity is so complicated that its not understood my most OBs.
> 
> I think u should move to IUI though IVF works best with endo stage3/4
> 
> xx

Hi looknomore,

Please can you read my journo to see what happened today regarding our entitlement to treatment and my endo etc. I really don't know what to do :shrug:


----------



## Hurleyca

We have been trying since July of 2009. I have nothing wrong with me to our knowledge. I had an HSG about two months ago and everything checked out normal. The hubby has a very high count as well as motility. So I guess you could consider us unexplained. We tried three cycles of clomid with no success. We just completed our first IUI 3 days ago after the cleaning his count was 92 million with 87 million motility. So we are now just on the long dredded wait. I was just wondering if anybody knew how likely it would be to concieve on the first try with such good odds with us.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Hurleyca said:


> We have been trying since July of 2009. I have nothing wrong with me to our knowledge. I had an HSG about two months ago and everything checked out normal. The hubby has a very high count as well as motility. So I guess you could consider us unexplained. We tried three cycles of clomid with no success. We just completed our first IUI 3 days ago after the cleaning his count was 92 million with 87 million motility. So we are now just on the long dredded wait. I was just wondering if anybody knew how likely it would be to concieve on the first try with such good odds with us.

How many mature follicles did you have?

With my daughter, we got pregnant on IUI#2, had 7 mature follicles and only 5 million washed sperm

Last month TTC#2, IUI#1, we got pregnant, had 4 mature follicles and 21.1 million washed sperm. 

Although internet research posts success rates 6-26% with IUI, we have gotten pregnant on the 1st & 2nd tries. The more mature follicles you have, the higher success rate. 

Good luck!:thumbup:


----------



## Hurleyca

We had 3 mature follicles


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Hurleyca said:


> We had 3 mature follicles

That's a perfect number! I think you have pretty good odds in your court!!

Good luck!! I didn't feel any pregnancy symptoms till I was 10DPIUI ... even then they were very suttle. Keep positive and try not to test early. :thumbup:


----------



## floofymad

Now I'm really confused.....
Our fertility specialist claims that we're unexplained infertility, despite me having stage 3 endo. He said we're not entitled to IUI until we've been trying for 2 years, and IVF after 3 years. He said people with mild endo were told not to bother with IUI, as it's unlikely to work, so they usually go straight to IVF..
Isn't he basically saying that my endo would stop IUI from working, so we need IVF, but we're not allowed it until 3 years has passed, so we basically have to keep on trying pointlessly until all that time has passed?....
Does that make sense to anyone?!


----------



## Hurleyca

I don't know floofymad we did 3 months of clomid and they rushed us right into IUI however Military doctors might be different. I would maybe get a second opinion as to the fact is IUI even an option for you. Also, another question for you ladies as I have never been pregnant. Lately I have been soooooo bloated i swear i have gained at least 5 lbs in a few days. My boobs are tender but not all the time I have been so moody and feel like I am getting sick. Could this be a possible pregnancy? I have to wait 4 more days until my blood test and am going crazy lol.


----------



## Hurleyca

Ok so I need some support. I did my HCG shot on the 8th of March my IUI on the 10th. It is now the 21st and me being the impatient person that I am I tested. I got a faint but very much there second line. Do you think this could be a false positive because i didn't wait until the 24th when AF is due as well as my blood work??????


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

I was an early tester ... I got my BFP 12DPIUI ... I think it's safe to say the trigger is out of your system. Your blood work will give you the answer you so desperately need ;) I would give your doc a call and see if they can get you in. 

High HCG levels are what your looking for!! 

Mine were too low :cry:


----------



## Springy

Hurleyca said:


> Ok so I need some support. I did my HCG shot on the 8th of March my IUI on the 10th. It is now the 21st and me being the impatient person that I am I tested. I got a faint but very much there second line. Do you think this could be a false positive because i didn't wait until the 24th when AF is due as well as my blood work??????

There is conflicting information out there about how long the trigger shot stays in your system. Some believe it is gone within 10 days while others think it takes longer .... The nurse at my clinic told me to wait 2 1/2 weeks before a beta blood test but the doctor who did my IUI told me to come in 2 weeks later for the beta blood test.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

I forgot to add something...

I was insane about testing ... here's what I did :blush:

I tested 5DPIUI it was BFP
again at 7DPIUI a very FAINT BFP
again at 10DPIUI BFN (not even a faint line or evap line)
again at 11DPIUI BFN

Then 12DPIUI faint BFP
13DPIUI darker BFP
14DPIUI definite BFP

I think the key to early testing is to test to see when your trigger leaves your system. I did this for 2 months back to back. My trigger is always out of my system by 10DPIUI (or 11.5 days past trigger shot). 

Once I start fertility treatment again, I will not test early. My doctor wont allow blood tests prior to 2 weeks after IUI. Last month, the waiting between my 1st BFP and my blood test were TORTURE. I know what it's like to want to test early ... I always did it. BUT due to my circumstances now, I'd much rather wait for the blood tests...they provide a more detailed look on your pregnancy. :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Let us know the outcome of your HCG levels!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Springy

Our clinic does them 2 weeks after the 2nd IUI so that works out to 16 days post trigger shot.

I find the testing and seeing BFN very discouraging so I just wait till the 2 weeks are up or AF shows up! Last month AF showed up exactly 2 weeks to the day that they confirmed ovulation .... Fx'd that next week I go for the blood and get my BFP and no AF!

PCOSMom - is an April IUI looking promising for you?


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Springy said:


> Our clinic does them 2 weeks after the 2nd IUI so that works out to 16 days post trigger shot.
> 
> I find the testing and seeing BFN very discouraging so I just wait till the 2 weeks are up or AF shows up! Last month AF showed up exactly 2 weeks to the day that they confirmed ovulation .... Fx'd that next week I go for the blood and get my BFP and no AF!
> 
> PCOSMom - is an April IUI looking promising for you?

The very moment AF comes I will be calling my clinic to set up an appointment. I am hoping to get my AF around the 2nd week of April. I can't hardly wait ... I want to be on a 2WW so badly!!!!!!


----------



## Hurleyca

Thank you to all! Today I got the answer we have been so desperately waiting for. WE ARE PREGNANT!! I am not sure what my HCG levels are she said something about 38. I was only half listening lol i was in shock she said we are pregnant.


----------



## Springy

Hurleyca said:


> Thank you to all! Today I got the answer we have been so desperately waiting for. WE ARE PREGNANT!! I am not sure what my HCG levels are she said something about 38. I was only half listening lol i was in shock she said we are pregnant.

That is awesome Hurley!!!!! Congratulations to you and a H & H 9 months!! 

Out of curiosity - how many rounds of IUI did you do and were you and DH both "normal"??


----------



## Hurleyca

this was our first iuib but now a new concern has arose my hcg levels are not climbing as they should I go back in a few days so I will keep you posted.


----------



## Springy

Hurleyca said:


> this was our first iuib but now a new concern has arose my hcg levels are not climbing as they should I go back in a few days so I will keep you posted.

Thinking of you and hoping everything works out for you guys!


----------



## Jaymamm1

Hurley, I hope everything works out for you I will be thinking of you!! 

I had my first IUI Feb 2nd. About 7DPIUI, I started to have all sorts of pregnancy symptoms. I was trying not to get excited, but it was really hard because I had never had these symptoms before. Finally on Feb 15th, I received a positive blood test, however, my HCG was also low. After a week and half of doing blood work and my HCG slowing climbing, they decided it was not a viable pregnancy. On Feb 25th, my HCG came back negative. I was absolutely devistated. I couldn't seem to get myself together for several hours. The doctor called it a chemical pregnancy which means that fertilization took place, but the sac did not attach to my uterus. The doctors office told me that I should expect my period in the next week. If I didn't get it, then we would need to discuss what to do next. The very next day I woke up with the worst period of my life. The cramping and bleeding was so bad which apparently is partly because I needed to get rid of the product that started. 

Doc said it was ok to move on to IUI #2 the next cycle. Somehow I either ovulated really, really early or I'm not going to ovulate at all. After an ultrasound, it seems that none of my follicules were going to mature. :-( 

Now, waiting for next cycle to start. They increased my clomid to 100mg. My next cycle is supposed to start tomorrow so I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it starts soon because I want to get on with this. 

I really hope this works out for you but just wanted to tell you about my story in case something happens. Either way, I just keep telling myself that at least we know that I CAN get pregnant, it's just getting it to stick is the problem. 

Let us know how you make out!


----------



## Springy

Thank you for sharing your story as difficult as it was I am glad to see you are remaining positive in your thinking. I think that being optomistic and positive is half of the TTC battle! If only I could adopt the advice I so freely give out .....


----------



## Hurleyca

Jaymamm1 thank you so much for sharing that was going to be my next question how long until you can try again. It is just so weird I'm not spotting or cramping and feel fine. I know somebody out there has a greater plan for us it is just so hard to sit back and let things happen we have been trying so long and so excited. At least the hubby is very supportive and said we will keep trying as long as we have to. I will let everybody know what wr find on monday with my next blood test. Oh and does anybody know how soon they can do an us to see if there is anything there?


----------



## 1hopefull

Hurleyca- I will be thinking of you. I had a beta of 15 and it was rough waiting for the next test (mine was 93). There are TONS of good outcomes with low betas so don't lose hope. Trust me, I went out and searched them out, and they are there.

They can usually see a sac at 5 weeks but not always (with transvaginal u/s)


----------

